

I Won’t Use Flickr Until They Release My Photo Hostages - SteD
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/08/i-wont-use-flickr-until-they-release-my-photo-hostages

======
michaelpinto
Hearing a multi-millionaire yammer on about a $25 per year fee is pathetic.
You'd think that he'd support Yahoo! for charging for their software. Besides
nobody forced him to get the premium package and upload his photo library.

